# My tank few days ago



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey, this was my tank few days ago. Right now it's completely gutted as we're moving to a new place. There is a bunch of improvements the next tank will have, like adjustable misting nozzles, CF lights and I will change the background from tree fern to a mix with Weldbond with some tree fern embedded.


----------



## Will (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi Marty,


Glad to see another Canadian on the form. I used your original version of this tank as a reference when designing my first tank. The improvements look great.


Will


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

That's a really beautiful, well-done tank. Nice to see that on this side of the pond :wink:


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey Will, glad to hear that you liked it and used it as a reference. The improvements will be done in new version of this tank, the one pictured is still the same one with a bit more growth perhaps. I'm going all out on the new one. I'll post some pics in months to come.













Will said:


> Hi Marty,
> 
> 
> Glad to see another Canadian on the form. I used your original version of this tank as a reference when designing my first tank. The improvements look great.
> ...


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*web site*

Marty,

I know I have seen your tank on another site, possibly with some additional info, can you put a link up to that site. I think a lot of people would find it helpful.

Sorry to hear you had to tear that down, it looked awesome.

btw...what is the cup on the left hand side of the tank for?

Melissa


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

If you look close, it looks like fruit flys. Probably a feeder cup.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Love the tank, i saw it on KS before, do you have recent pics of it?


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

But how does he keep the flies in the cup like that? Mine would all get out the heezy.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*flies in the cup*

I believe there is a slice of banana (or other fruit) in the cup or some ff medium in there. I have heard of people doing this in large tanks, so that there is at least one spot where the frogs know they can find flies.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

That is a sweet tank Marty.

Tim


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: My tank few months ago*

You had to take that tank, apart? That sucks, it is one of the best I have seen.


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Love the tank! I too am Canadian just living in cali right now. Again awesome tank!


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Marty, i was just wondering where you get your broms and other tropicals from. As i understand it, its not legal to ship live animals and plants past the border without some type of permit. Is there a supplier?

Thanks,
M.N


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: web site*

No idea. I posted some pics before on Kingsnake. Someone might have taken them from there.

The cup is for fruit flies. Tank is large and ff go all over the place, plus there are a few small gaps at the top where they can get out and walk on the walls :evil: with the ff medium in the cup they tend to stick near the cup, makes it a bit easier and keeps the escapees in check. It's not really for the frogs to have a hunting spot, they get rediculously overfed by me :lol:, nevertheless they eat from the cup too.



melissa68 said:


> Marty,
> 
> I know I have seen your tank on another site, possibly with some additional info, can you put a link up to that site. I think a lot of people would find it helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

You don't work for fish and wildlife services do you, homeland security???? :wink: Aaaaah... you're a fellow Canuck! Nevermind :lol: 

I got most of the plants locally at a Canadian version of home depot, called Building Box. They have a ton of various broms year round. I ordered a few plants from Black Jungle too. There are no permits required for plants as long as they're not in soil.



Moe said:


> Hey Marty, i was just wondering where you get your broms and other tropicals from. As i understand it, its not legal to ship live animals and plants past the border without some type of permit. Is there a supplier?
> 
> Thanks,
> M.N


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Canuck? No, maple leaf...yes. 

 M.N


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

some might not know the maple leaf  , let's stick to frogs  although I'm not from Quebec  Whatever that means, hehe



Moe said:


> Canuck? No, maple leaf...yes.
> 
> M.N


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey did you have any bad experience with the tree fern panels? because you wanna switch over?


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Lol, i was actually talking hockey (I thought you were too! Doh.)

M.N



Marty said:


> some might not know the maple leaf  , let's stick to frogs  although I'm not from Quebec  Whatever that means, hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

No, I can't complain about tree fern panels, they work great and don't deteriorate that fast. I want to try out some other techniques. Most of the europeans use flevpol or some concrete mixes. Weldbond works great in my other tanks so I'll try it in this larger one next.





Ryan said:


> Hey did you have any bad experience with the tree fern panels? because you wanna switch over?


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Marty,

Did you ever get this tank set back up?

Tim


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Wow ... 

What is the grassy plant growing in the pond?

Is the moss all java moss? The ground outside the pond looks a little different (lighter in colour) than the stuff on the rock in the pond.

That is just incredible. What size tank was (is?) it?


----------



## Uncle Sal (May 7, 2004)

One question that came to mind was do you filter that water if so with what? and is there a waterfall in this tank?

regards

Sal


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Damn Marty! I thought the racks were awesome! ( major jealous!!!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

!WOW!  That is amazing! Spectacular and hevily planted. Thats my idea for my 75 gallon... maybee. Great tank! :shock:


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Wow... I didn't expect my post from months ago here ... I should come here more often. I remember ...It really hurt to tear everything out in the old place  

Well.... here are some pictures of the new place.... I should say that I made the following changes from the old setup:

* CF lights
* Weldbond. peat moss background instead of the tree fern panels
* New and improved misting system with adjustable heads connected to my rack
* New ventilation with speed control
* Installed a dripwall/waterfall

I left the fogger for sentimental value ... I know, it's a bit tacky I do like the smoky appearance once in a while  

Water is filtered like before with an external canister filter (fluval)...Lines are hidden in the weldbond/peat along with cables for heating of the water, fogger, and air line for the water. I have a new plexi cover and a new oak hood that matches my rack :wink: 

It's completely different look now...I went more for the moss'ed up look then heavily planted. I have a bunch of seedling ferns that I put into various nooks...should be few more months before they will be visible.





































(edited after original post I see where you got the idea that the substrate is wet... I normally don't let the water lever get this high... typically it's about 3/4" lower which keeps things much more dry on the surface. Tank is not drilled for drainage so I have to drain it manually (no big deal using the fluval filter). I didn't want to drill it in case I ever do an aquarium .... which I highly doubt :lol: 










Mushrooms anybody?  










Frogs don't seem to mind a change in their home and lay for me regularly.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Still the nicest tank I have seen. I like the moss look, but you managed to do it, and still provide lots of cover for your frogs. Is that java moss?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Which one the 1st or the 2nd? Yes it's Java moss. 



geckguy said:


> Still the nicest tank I have seen. I like the moss look, but you managed to do it, and still provide lots of cover for your frogs. Is that java moss?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice .. !! 8) 

What size is the tank? 

Where is the fogger hidden or is the fog piped in from outside?

How wet is the substrate outside of the pond? 

Sorry for all the questions!! Your setup is amazing. It sure didn't take long for the moss to look like it's been there forever. Do you fertilize the moss or does it do well on its own?

PS. Ever sell the azureus offspring? :wink:


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I meant that about the tank, both the first and second time. Even though you changed it, it is still the nicest tank i have seen. Does the java moss stay constantly wet? I want to start growing it on the corkbark my bromeliads are mounted on, but it isnt constantly wet.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

triple post


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

triple post


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments 

yes the trick to having java moss grow is that it always has to be moist (and well lit up). I have my misters set up so they only spray the walls. Not too much gets sprayed directly on the the substrate. Nevertheless the substrate isn't dry, it's moist, but not dranched. There are no nozzles pointed to the ground.

The fogger is completely hidden half way on the wall, there is a water collecting pool maybe 4x4" that has completely overgrown in java moss, there is just a hole maybe 1.5x1.5" through which the mist comes out, it looks pretty cool as nothing is visible anywhere until the fogger is turned on :lol: 



geckguy said:


> I meant that about the tank, both the first and second time. Even though you changed it, it is still the nicest tank i have seen. Does the java moss stay constantly wet? I want to start growing it on the corkbark my bromeliads are mounted on, but it isnt constantly wet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

On the old one what did u use as a retaining wall for the pond?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

just gravel and rocks... I experimented with false bottoms, but IMHO that's junky way of doing it. I'm not a big fan of that technique.

In my new setup I would have used clay pebbles, but I had a bunch of left over gravel so I used that instead.



furizzl said:


> On the old one what did u use as a retaining wall for the pond?


----------

